
A smaller, better compiler suite - ingve
http://achacompilers.blogspot.com/2015/09/a-smaller-better-compiler-suite.html
======
andrewchambers
Thanks for posting, though I will repost when the compiler is self hosting, it
isn't really ready yet.

It is missing a preprocessor, static initializers and floating point.

